# Bayin'Blues UPDATE!



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 25, 2010)

For those of you who may have been wondering why I havent posted any recent updates on Daisy, its because Ive been to busy shootin' coons out to her! On the 12th of March, Daisy turned 8 months old and to todays date has a record of 7 coons shot out to her, one she treed right by her self. she weighs about 40 pounds and is continuing to grow, Im pretty sure she is goin to be a big girl. She won her first bench show points a few weeks back at the Georgia State Hunt, she took her class, which gave her ten points. Last weekend she won her class, breed, and best of show *without competition*. So that sets her at 45 points towards that SHOWCHAMPION title. Daisy is making great strides and continues to amaze me. Now, I have a little bit of different news from Bayin'Blues. My finished dog, 'PR' HENSON'S SMOKIN GUN, won a second at the Piney Woods CHA Coon Hunt last weekend. He got beat by 25+, stoping him from getting that first he needs to Be A NITECH. So, Now he has 35 points added to him to make him a NITECH. We have been having pretty good success here at Bayin'Blues, and hope to continue to. Thanks for reading, Happy huntin, and KEEP IT BLUE


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 26, 2010)

Lookin good.....Even if she is blue..JK I have been considering crossing the fence myself.


----------



## coggins (Mar 26, 2010)

I ain't looking to cross any fences, but congrats, looks like you've got a couple of nice dogs coming on.  Keep it up!


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 26, 2010)

Good deal man! Keep her rolling.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on your 2nd place!!!!

Your young pups lookin good she sounds like she'll be a good'un!!

It was real good talkin to you again  at the hunt last sat I'm sure ill see ya at the next one maybe we'll be on the same cast next time i'd really like to seee your olddog go.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 26, 2010)

Blueberry Blue  Beagle Brigade says she's looking FINE!!! Cobbler wishes he was a Coon-Dog but he says he's too LITTLE!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## poolecw (Mar 26, 2010)

Lookin good.  I'll double your money back if you get tired of feeding her.


----------



## bad mojo (Mar 26, 2010)

WASNT COON SEASON OVER THE END OF FEB.?dont think i ,d of told that.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 26, 2010)

bad mojo said:


> WASNT COON SEASON OVER THE END OF FEB.?dont think i ,d of told that.





GA DAWG said:


>


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 27, 2010)

I read that as only a date of age..he had to stop shootin coons about a month ago..isnt that right?


Good job with those Blues..I have 2 up and comers and my gyp is soon to be in Alabama gettin some hunting time on her and hopefully Ill be able to get her in some hunts.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> I read that as only a date of age..he had to stop shootin coons about a month ago..isnt that right?
> 
> 
> Good job with those Blues..I have 2 up and comers and my gyp is soon to be in Alabama gettin some hunting time on her and hopefully Ill be able to get her in some hunts.



I read it as from march 12 till yesterday she had 7 coon out on her....I know its HARD to get a blue going but dang dont come on here bragging about shooting coon out after the season


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 27, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I read it as from march 12 till yesterday she had 7 coon out on her....I know its HARD to get a blue going but dang dont come on here bragging about shooting coon out after the season



Thanks for the critisim, but I didn't say I shot them out before or after coon seasona big thanks to all my supporters and ga dawg, ill brag on my blues ANY DAY of the week!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

Bayin'Blues said:


> Thanks for the critisim, but I didn't say I shot them out before or after coon seasona big thanks to all my supporters and ga dawg, ill brag on my blues ANY DAY of the week!


You didnt have to say it..I know what you meant...If you would have shot them all before coon season was over..You would have already posted it..Since you like to brag any day of the week..I dont care what you shoot or when..Just dont post it on this board if its illegal...Makes us all look bad!


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 27, 2010)

As a matter of fact, they weren't shot out of season. call me out when you got the facts straight


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 27, 2010)

It just sounded that way no need for all this...GA DAWG is scared of them blue dogs..couple times I heard he might hunt but he never wanted to get his walker overan with blues. Wheres nite rider when I need em..


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 27, 2010)

Ahmen.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> It just sounded that way no need for all this...GA DAWG is scared of them blue dogs..couple times I heard he might hunt but he never wanted to get his walker overan with blues. Wheres nite rider when I need em..


What it really is..IS the blue dog mafia is skeered to leave south Ga...SKEERED!!!  Aint nothing to be scared of..Those blues aint gonna go far enough to tree a coon up here..So yall want have to walk up and down the hills


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 27, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> What it really is..IS the blue dog mafia is skeered to leave south Ga...SKEERED!!! Aint nothing to be scared of..Those blues aint gonna go far enough to tree a coon up here..So yall want have to walk up and down the hills


 
Wanna give Brummy a go?


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 27, 2010)

Its not my fault blue dogs can put one up quick, shoot, a walker has to go four miles before he'll even put his nose down! Blues can work a track cold to hot before that walcur even thinks about actually huntin Þ


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 27, 2010)

Its not my fault blue dogs can put one up quick, shoot, a walker has to go four miles before he'll even put his nose down! Blues can work a track cold to hot before that walcur even thinks about actually huntin Þ


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Wanna give Brummy a go?



Yeah I'll give him a whirl..Even though I dont consider him a south Ga dog! When you comin? How bout next wed or thur?


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 27, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah I'll give him a whirl..Even though I dont consider him a south Ga dog! When you comin? How bout next wed or thur?


 

 I'm working 12's cuz, ain't no way I can make it during the week. We'll line something up sometime, I think he'd make you rethink your stance on Blue dogs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I'm working 12's cuz, ain't no way I can make it during the week. We'll line something up sometime, I think he'd make you rethink your stance on Blue dogs.


I might like him but he want make me rethink my stance..What 1 out of 100,000 is a hard hunter


----------



## willcox (Mar 27, 2010)

looks like ga-bog is off the meds again boys 
CLYDE - he'll never show and wont answer his phone . heck there was one of his neighbors on here a while back that said he couldn't even get him to go


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 27, 2010)

willcox said:


> looks like ga-bog is off the meds again boys
> CLYDE - he'll never show and wont answer his phone . heck there was one of his neighbors on here a while back that said he couldn't even get him to go


 
Hmmmm


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

willcox said:


> looks like ga-bog is off the meds again boys
> CLYDE - he'll never show and wont answer his phone . heck there was one of his neighbors on here a while back that said he couldn't even get him to go


Aint nobody called me!! You call it and see if I dont answer..I'll try and convince you to get a real coon dog in a try color model..Anyhow wheres them unblue puppy pics? I will have to come with yall next year..Some whiney crybabies have been shooting them out around my spots down there..Have to feed em to do that I know cause I just got back from down there yesterday!!


----------



## willcox (Mar 27, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Aint nobody called me!! You call it and see if I dont answer..I'll try and convince you to get a real coon dog in a try color model..Anyhow wheres them unblue puppy pics? I will have to come with yall next year..Some whiney crybabies have been shooting them out around my spots down there..Have to feed em to do that I know cause I just got back from down there yesterday!!



I HAVENT FORGOTTEN THE "I'M GONNA BE DOWN THERE FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AT THANKSGIVING AND COME HUNT WITH Y'ALL". "I LOST Y'ALLS NUMBERS AND DIDN'T HAVE ANY SERVICE FOR MY PHONE ANYHOW".

I KEEP FORGETTING THE PICS BUT I WILL GET THEM TO YOU. BEFORE YOU OPEN THE PM WHEN I SEND THEM YOU BETTER GO AND FILL YOUR TRUCK UP WITH GAS 'CAUSE YOU'LL BE HEADED SOUTH I GUARANTEE


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2010)

willcox said:


> I HAVENT FORGOTTEN THE "I'M GONNA BE DOWN THERE FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AT THANKSGIVING AND COME HUNT WITH Y'ALL". "I LOST Y'ALLS NUMBERS AND DIDN'T HAVE ANY SERVICE FOR MY PHONE ANYHOW".
> 
> I KEEP FORGETTING THE PICS BUT I WILL GET THEM TO YOU. BEFORE YOU OPEN THE PM WHEN I SEND THEM YOU BETTER GO AND FILL YOUR TRUCK UP WITH GAS 'CAUSE YOU'LL BE HEADED SOUTH I GUARANTEE


Bla,Bla,Bla

  I just filled the truck up..So lets see em!


----------



## willcox (Mar 27, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Bla,Bla,Bla
> 
> I just filled the truck up..So lets see em!



GA BBOAG:  YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 28, 2010)

willcox said:


> I HAVENT FORGOTTEN THE "I'M GONNA BE DOWN THERE FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AT THANKSGIVING AND COME HUNT WITH Y'ALL". "I LOST Y'ALLS NUMBERS AND DIDN'T HAVE ANY SERVICE FOR MY PHONE ANYHOW".
> 
> I KEEP FORGETTING THE PICS BUT I WILL GET THEM TO YOU. BEFORE YOU OPEN THE PM WHEN I SEND THEM YOU BETTER GO AND FILL YOUR TRUCK UP WITH GAS 'CAUSE YOU'LL BE HEADED SOUTH I GUARANTEE



I know..we were down there then...never heard from him....:


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 28, 2010)

Man guy's give Bayin Blues a break!!! 

All he wanted was to brag alil on his hounds just like everybody else and now yall have blown his thread up!!!

Everybody has their breeds they like to hunt me it's reddogs and I hunted the 1yr old Red female that stopped the old blue dog from gettin his 1st in glennville that Sat nite.

Bayin Blues Congrats on all your hounds!!!! I would really like to see them go 1 nite I have a 8 month red male doing real good in the timber maybe we could have a friendly hunt with the 2 pups 1 nite. Instead of getting on here Like some and saying mine's better than yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 28, 2010)

New Blue Mafia litter born yesterday----From the South Georgia Blue Beagle Brigade!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 28, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> I know..we were down there then...never heard from him....:



Thats right cause yall were supposed to call me if you were gonna hunt..I'm sure I can dig the thread up


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 28, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Man guy's give Bayin Blues a break!!!
> 
> All he wanted was to brag alil on his hounds just like everybody else and now yall have blown his thread up!!!
> 
> ...


MOST of its all in fun but now you done brought the red dogs in on it...I want start on them yet!


----------



## willcox (Mar 28, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> MOST of its all in fun but now you done brought the red dogs in on it...I want start on them yet!



GA DAWG: I KNOW WE HAVE A GOOD TIME POKING AND PLAYING AND MOST OF US REALLY ENJOY IT BUT WE NEED TO SET SOME RULES. I FOR ONE REALLY DON'T THINK IT WOULD BE RIGHT TO PICK ON THE RED DOGS. IT MAKES ME REMEMBER MAMA POPPING THE FIRE OUT OF ME WHEN I WAS A KID AND USED THE "r" WORD TO DESCRIBE SOMEONE THAT WASNT REAL SMART. SHE SAID THEY CANT HELP IT AND I THINK THAT APPLIES HERE TOO


----------



## willcox (Mar 28, 2010)

BAYIN BLUES   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WITH YOUR PUP!!LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT YOURSELF A GOODUN


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ya'll do know that GA Mutt is kin to George NO SHOW Jones.........

What ya'll expect from a Walcur man anyway?????????


----------



## willnewman (Mar 29, 2010)

Yall boys just need to get yall a black dog that's why daisy is doin so good cuz she's been huntin with best a black and tan


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 29, 2010)

Brian, willcox, and all my other supporters thanks. I'm tryin to make my dogs the best they can be as a matter of fact daisy took best of show in hazelhurst with competiton, so now she needs a class and breed to be a show champion. Brian you have a PM. Oh abd don't listen to will N. That black dog was ten miles behind daisy scratchin his head lol :d


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 29, 2010)

Sent you a PM Bayin'.


----------



## willnewman (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea she was spankin that deers Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- jk jk


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 29, 2010)

A DEER?! dang son how many times do I have to tell you, you only THOUGHT it was a deer thats just how slow that black dog works a track. and how fast daisy does. Ill give it to that ol black dog tho, he's accurate.


----------



## willnewman (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea that big son of a gun is alright and daisy my little jack rabbit is gone turn out good too


----------



## tans r us (Apr 6, 2010)

well smoke would have put it in 4x4 and ran both of them over ...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- smoke


----------



## TBI (Oct 13, 2012)

Rumor has it Daisy finished to NITECH tonight. Great job Curt, Daisy is a coon treeing little strumpet.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 13, 2012)

Darn good looking dog!
Blue dog mafia.......................nice name.


----------

